# Breaking point.



## bigone (Jan 2, 2008)

With gas predicted to be in mid to high 5$ range this summer, and diesel to low 6$ at what point do you say it's just not worth it?. I carry just at 300gal of diesel and if very low, to go offshore would be 1200 to maybe 1600$ to top off, and telling buds that I fish with their share goes from 150-200 per share, to 300-400$, some saying it's just not worth that much for a day on the water, I understand completely, looks like my offshore/rig trips will be few and far between, and fishing closer in.:001_huh:

I am envious of you guys with the four strokes getting that great fuel mileage, but eventually you have to top off too.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

its not worth it ay 4 bucks imo. if this happens, everything we all own and have possession of will be worthless.


----------



## Coastal Cowboy (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm just happy I can use my boat, after over 3 years. My wife and I both have semi decent jobs to offset the cost of fuel.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

That's partially why I bought a kayak (mostly because of the horrible winter weather though). I definitely see less people fishing farther out and that will only lead to overcrowding of stuff that is closer in. I hate paying for gas at what it is at now let alone if it gets to $5 that's ridiculous.


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

sold my 25' Chris Craft when it took over a hundred dollars to fill its twin 60 gal tanks so I am already there.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

HisName said:


> sold my 25' Chris Craft when it took over a hundred dollars to fill its twin 60 gal tanks so I am already there.


When was that 1982?


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*Fuel*

I would love to form our own fuel co-op but it appears to be difficult in FL it doesn't save alot of money nut anything is better than 5 bills a gallon


----------



## GASeminole (Aug 15, 2011)

Remember when they taught you the x chart with one line being supply and the other being demand? Inverse correlation for 3 points?

The new chart they teach the young kids should just say "Price is set by those who can set it, and really has nothing to do with the supply. Get ready to bend over and get financially screwed at every turn in the road by the Runaway train that is the US Government and its' dirty whoremouth" 

This would be more accurate for the gas industry in particular.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

I have a bass boat and a kayak. We sold our saltwater boat a few years back and i couldnt be happier. I may never catch as many fish as the guys that run 15 miles out to private holes but i guarantee that my fish cost a lot less per pound! The only problem comes in late summer when it is so hot that you cant deal with it, you cant just crank up and haul butt to get some wind in your face.


----------



## ryanbr (Oct 10, 2007)

So much for encouraging 3rd world countries into the developed world and their consumption that goes with it. I guess a boom extending off the tower for a sail and turning it into a sailboat is around the corner.


----------



## SteveFL (Aug 2, 2010)

If the skinny guy gets back in, we're probably looking at $10 a gallon by the time he's done.


----------



## Paradise Outfitters (Apr 2, 2010)

OP-Maximize your time out there. Overnighters. 10 knot out there. Definitely don't be in a hurry to get back home. With 300 gallons, sounds like you have plenty of range to do just about anything. Hang out all night at the spur and chunk or swordfish all night.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

With a decent sized crew of hardcore fishermen who are all willing to contribute, you can easily make the trip worthwhile. 

In order to judge whether it's worth it or not, you have think really hard about what matters to you and how much you truly love fishing. Some folks _like _to fish. Then there are the few in between who really like it or maybe love it. The last category of course is those who are true fishermen. If you believe you are a true fisherman, you will always find ways to make the necessary extras to pay for your passion, no matter how ridiculous.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Chris V said:


> With a decent sized crew of hardcore fishermen who are all willing to contribute, you can easily make the trip worthwhile.
> 
> In order to judge whether it's worth it or not, you have think really hard about what matters to you and how much you truly love fishing. Some folks _like _to fish. Then there are the few in between who really like it or maybe love it. The last category of course is those who are true fishermen. If you believe you are a true fisherman, you will always find ways to make the necessary extras to pay for your passion, no matter how ridiculous.


+1 I'll always find some way to get out there and fish.


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

I will just have to run fewer miles, but I hope I can still make short trips. Msy need to drift fish instead of trolling. I only have 1 mile to get out of Perdido Pass.


----------



## GASeminole (Aug 15, 2011)

Chris V said:


> With a decent sized crew of hardcore fishermen who are all willing to contribute, you can easily make the trip worthwhile.
> 
> In order to judge whether it's worth it or not, you have think really hard about what matters to you and how much you truly love fishing. Some folks _like _to fish. Then there are the few in between who really like it or maybe love it. The last category of course is those who are true fishermen. If you believe you are a true fisherman, you will always find ways to make the necessary extras to pay for your passion, no matter how ridiculous.


 
Can I getta "Amen"!!


----------



## Addict'd (May 17, 2009)

Thats what is so awesome about this forum, networking. We'll need to put out more invites to fill open spots...I signed up with the boat club, great for all the nearshore trips but anything past 40 miles is a nogo with them. I'll throw down on some long trips and host some on nearshore adventures.


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

+1 on what Chris V said. I'm always looking for die-hard fisherman but it seems we're a dying breed these days. Growing up fishing was what you lived for now it seems shopping and going to the malls is what people live for. I think its still very reasonable here if you've ever been to Europe or other countries. We are very lucky to live here, doesn't bother me if people seem like they can't afford it.


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

Realtor said:


> its not worth it ay 4 bucks imo. if this happens, everything we all own and have possession of will be worthless.


*Are you skeptical about seeing $5 + gasoline this year? *

*Not sure if I'm lucky,* but it could be that way. As fuel went up and fishing regulations increased, my health deteriorated...... so I sold out about 5yrs ago and ended up disabled at 61. Hard for me to think of myself as fortunate, but as I learn of all the younger fellas whoas.......... *I was lucky* to own a boat when there were plenty of fish, big fish were common, fuel was cheap, and the govt was not sticking their nose into everything....... that affected the fish box.

I hope that things don't get as sad/bad as some predict. By the way, gas was less than a buck in '82, 80 cents/gal sounds about right. First car was in 1966 and gas was near 26-32 cents/gal.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

+ 1 captdroot


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

I sure am glad my cat gets awesome fuel economy in these unpredictable times we are living in.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

MillerTime said:


> That's partially why I bought a kayak (mostly because of the horrible winter weather though). I definitely see less people fishing farther out and that will only lead to overcrowding of stuff that is closer in. I hate paying for gas at what it is at now let alone if it gets to $5 that's ridiculous.


Yep, I sold my boat and bought a kayak. I've been enjoying the heck out of it. I have caught more inshore fish out of my kayak than I ever did out of my boat. I love only paying for the gas in my truck to get the kayak there. Then it all on me to propel it to where I want to go. I enjoy the water so much more when I am not running from spot to spot in a boat. I catch way more fish within 2 miles of most ramps that I ever imagined. Spots that I would just blow past in my boat before.



ScullsMcNasty said:


> The only problem comes in late summer when it is so hot that you cant deal with it, you cant just crank up and haul butt to get some wind in your face.



That's when you just hop over and cool off. IF you havn't practiced getting back in your yak from water that's over your head, it's a good thing to do. I don't have any problem at all doing it.


----------



## The Langeeee (Aug 20, 2010)

I have been thinking about going into a bigger boat from 19 ft cape horn. However, gas prices are why I haven't. Where is the hybrid boat? Come on, turn the t-top into a solar panel and have it drive a separate trolling electric motor and use the gas engine to get you out far and back. Or just get a sailboat LOL. Dam you fossil fuels


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

I think I've heard that gas "will reach $5 a gallon this coming summer" every spring for the last 4 or 5 years. It may happen this year, it may not. Some day it will hit $5 a gallon. 

I'm lucky that the worst my boat has got since I've had it was 3.5 GPH and the best was 1.7 GPH so as far as boats go, it's pretty economical. That said, it's still a lot of the family's money that I'm spending on something my wife gets very little out of (at least the kids love to go). 

With gas prices rising I'm going to need to start accepting more gas money from people I take fishing. I don't know why, but I feel guilty accepting money and I've never asked. That's kind of stupid and I need to change that. If expenses are split evenly between myself and crew, gas could go to $10 a gallon before I would be out.


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

The Langeeee said:


> I have been thinking about going into a bigger boat from 19 ft cape horn. However, gas prices are why I haven't. Where is the hybrid boat? Come on, turn the t-top into a solar panel and have it drive a separate trolling electric motor and use the gas engine to get you out far and back. Or just get a sailboat LOL. Dam you fossil fuels


There are already motor sailors so I don't think it's a big leap to build a motor sailing fishing specific yacht. Think of being able to sail 100 miles using little to no gas and then troll or drift all you want and sail back home. It would obviously make short trips difficult, but if you've got the time it wold be a way for fishermen to get way offshore without breaking the bank.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

*don't*

Don't feel guilty for accepting money for gas and expenses. I have a boat and go on other people's boats alot (mostly for off shore). The standard is to split all costs (gas, bait, ice ect) by number of people going. Even at that, the non-owners are getting a great deal. There is a cost of owning that is not shared. If you take people who own or have owned boats, they will understand the cost share concept. 

Side issue: I own a sailboat ( plus a powerboat) if anyone is thinking they want to try sailing- send pm :thumbsup: ed



Trophyhusband said:


> I think I've heard that gas "will reach $5 a gallon this coming summer" every spring for the last 4 or 5 years. It may happen this year, it may not. Some day it will hit $5 a gallon.
> 
> I'm lucky that the worst my boat has got since I've had it was 3.5 GPH and the best was 1.7 GPH so as far as boats go, it's pretty economical. That said, it's still a lot of the family's money that I'm spending on something my wife gets very little out of (at least the kids love to go).
> 
> With gas prices rising I'm going to need to start accepting more gas money from people I take fishing. I don't know why, but I feel guilty accepting money and I've never asked. That's kind of stupid and I need to change that. If expenses are split evenly between myself and crew, gas could go to $10 a gallon before I would be out.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Chris spoken like a true fishing junkie. Worst case scenario would be selling your boat and jumping on a charter boat as often as you can.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

There is ALOT of other things I will cut out before I sale my boat!!! ALL WORK AND NO PLAY MAKES ME A DULL BOY!!


----------



## Paolo (Jul 15, 2011)

k-p said:


> +1 on what Chris V said. I'm always looking for die-hard fisherman but it seems we're a dying breed these days. Growing up fishing was what you lived for now it seems shopping and going to the malls is what people live for. I think its still very reasonable here if you've ever been to Europe or other countries. We are very lucky to live here, doesn't bother me if people seem like they can't afford it.


Very true. I live in switzerland and we pay like 1.70 swiss francs per liter. Now that the dollar has dropped so bad, the pride difference is even bigger. So for a gallon we pay like 6.5$!!! But, if i want to go shopping or do grocery, i drive like 5-10 minutes, when i know my dad in mobile has to drive about 30min to the next walmart (he lives a little out of town).
But also, another HUGE difference as well is the fishing. I pretty much quit fishing here in switzerland because it's ridiculous and hardly productive. No barbs allowed, no live baitfish allowed, you're only allowed to use artificial baits if you take a pretty hard test where you have to know a bunch of crap you will never need to know again, hardly ever is night fishing allowed except for eels, only one hook per rod, ... And you have to make sure that the fish gets hit on the head (to numb him) and then cut his throat for a quick death, if you don't do it like that right away you can get in trouble for animal cruelty. And now these were just a few things, there are some more.
This is why fishing in the US kicks ass. Especially in the GoM, the abundance of fish just knocks me out, and the keeper size here in switzerland is baitsize in the GoM.
Tight lines guys and enjoy your ability to fish a great country and awesome waters


----------



## Paolo (Jul 15, 2011)

The Langeeee said:


> I have been thinking about going into a bigger boat from 19 ft cape horn. However, gas prices are why I haven't. Where is the hybrid boat? Come on, turn the t-top into a solar panel and have it drive a separate trolling electric motor and use the gas engine to get you out far and back. Or just get a sailboat LOL. Dam you fossil fuels


Yeah, i wonder why there aren't really any fishing sailboats pr somehow otherwise powered the gas. I would be all for a hydrogen motor.... I mean come on, you'd NEVER run out of fuel while on fishing:thumbup:!!
We reallyneed to start investing in research for other kinds of fuel.


----------



## Ozeanjager (Feb 2, 2008)

*gas*

I know about the used cooking oil for desils , maybe one could barter fish for old frying oil. But i herd any fuel injected gas motor will run on alchol. Daryal Hanna is distilling from her garbage and driving a vintage trans am on it . Too much work for my car , but i would surely start a fire and boil down some compose for boat fuel.


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

Paolo said:


> Yeah, i wonder why there aren't really any fishing sailboats pr somehow otherwise powered the gas. I would be all for a hydrogen motor.... I mean come on, you'd NEVER run out of fuel while on fishing:thumbup:!!
> We reallyneed to start investing in research for other kinds of fuel.


Hydrogen, now that is first time I've caught that on this forum, although I'm a new member. *Do we have any chemical engineers out reading this?* *I would* *like to hear from some mature folks that understand the science of getting that* *hydrogen into a vehicle and the science of a hydrogen powered engine.

Hydrogen is the most plentiful fuel on the planet..........and the universe.
*


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

Paolo said:


> No barbs allowed, no live baitfish allowed, you're only allowed to use artificial baits if you take a pretty hard test where you have to know a bunch of crap you will never need to know again, hardly ever is night fishing allowed except for eels, only one hook per rod, ... And you have to make sure that the fish gets hit on the head (to numb him) and then cut his throat for a quick death, if you don't do it like that right away you can get in trouble for animal cruelty.


This is ridiculous. For those Americans that point to European countries and tell me how much better they are, I invite them to move there and see just how free they really are.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Captdroot said:


> Hydrogen, now that is first time I've caught that on this forum, although I'm a new member. *Do we have any chemical engineers out reading this?* *I would* *like to hear from some mature folks that understand the science of getting that* *hydrogen into a vehicle and the science of a hydrogen powered engine.
> 
> Hydrogen is the most plentiful fuel on the planet..........and the universe.
> *


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

Now, that is non chemical engineer view point. That photo proves: hydrogen is normally a gas, a very light one, and it burns clean (combustion of hydrogen produce will always h2o) Learn a little about what is the fuel of choice for the space shuttle. Please include some of the successful launch photos, rather the only failure. All types of rapid combustion produce a violent explosion, hot gases, and releases energy....... heat, light, etc. Hydrogen could be our fuel of choice because it is found in so many compounds, while when it burns, it leaves behind water vapor as smoke. Why aren't we using hydrogen? It has nothing to do with Blimps.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

I bet if that blimp had been full of gas instead of hydrogen it would have burned pretty hot and much more stinky!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

All these rising cost is why I sold my Gulf boat and have migrated to the rivers to hunt my trophy's.


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

Better stay quiet, those fish regulators will be coming up river, soon enough. Don't you know those are like manatees, or soon, they will be! Look, but don't touch. Good luck and good catching.


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

I've read oxygen and hydrogen from the most stable bond, water, can be easily split using electrolysis to separate the bond, and as the gases release from the liquid and rise, you just need to channel the gases into your intake manifold.


----------



## Paolo (Jul 15, 2011)

Yeah, we did that in school. It's pretty easy, but apparently it takes quite a bit of electricity to seperate the H from the O2. But as it seperates, all you have to do is recapture the two uprising gases (H and O2, the only product of the reaction) and combine. The ratio of 1H to 2Oxigens is the perfect ratio for an explosion. I think we lack the motor and especially the safety to have Hydrogen in our cars, and of course I'm pretty sure the economy would collapse if we were to start using hydrogen now.


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

Gentlemen, I'm afraid that the energy it takes to break hydrogen free of the many compounds that it is found in, IS PART OF THE PROBLEM. I also suspect there are other problems with building hydrogen engines. There is something called a hydrogen fuel cell, but it (what ever it is) has not been able to make it into production. We need a chemical engineer to enlighten us on these questions. It could be politics and money, but I'm leaning towards it is just not feasible yet.


----------



## Paolo (Jul 15, 2011)

http://www.hydrogen.energy.gov/pdfs/doe_h2_production.pdf
That's a somewhat interesting website.
I think that hydrogen could be produced very well with some natural resources like wind and water. Even if it would produce little and take up quite a bit of energy, it wouldn't really matter since sunlight/wind/water is pretty much free. So i think it would def be a good idea.
I think it's just definitely a question of hydrogen cell research not being invested and pushed enough since it's easier to just work with what we have (plus of course the economical aspect). But that time will come.


----------

